
Major Brexit backer had multiple meetings with Russian embassy officials - throwaway5752
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2018/jun/09/arron-banks-russia-brexit-meeting
======
throwaway5752
A multi-billion dollar bribe was offered, allegedly, "An introduction to a
Russian businessman, by the Russian ambassador, the day after Leave.EU
launched its campaign, who reportedly offered Banks a multibillion dollar
opportunity to buy Russian goldmines."

